# Reliance VS - Still on the Job



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Netree said:


> This is an Reliance VS drive operating a Vaughn HIV MotoBlox wire drawing machine with 6 30HP DC motors. Dated at 1952... and still in daily operations. The only modernization is the replacement of the field generator with a solid-state DC power supply.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thats some good stuff....:thumbup:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow awesome!!! The rehostat is cool. WAY COOL !!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Looks like a great time to start discussing the upgrade that will be required in the future. While it may be just fine now, I am certain parts will be very hard to come by. Also the maintenance required on the DC motors is substantial. I makes sense to be considering an upgrade. Try to sell them on AC this time. Nice find.


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

John, it really would not be worth the investment. 

Spare parts are on-hand with old equipments they have removed there. The DC motors are not much trouble; greasing and brushes once per year. The Reliance parts were very durable.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

A few years ago we had a reliance rep stop by without any deli sandwiches.:thumbsup:

We have quite a few old reliance drives still cranking, especially in the cement industry- and one guy asked him about parts.

The man told all of us every part for every reliance drive ever made is still available through them.

Now if that is still true after the entire Baldor/ABB thing I dont know. But at the time its stuck me as a pretty cool way to sell new drives- no fear of not being able to get parts 5 years down the road.


----------

